# Certified Doctors by l'OFII



## InternationalGuy (8 mo ago)

Based on my understanding, each prefecture has a list of certified doctors and "agrees par le Prefet". L'OFII states the doctors have to be certified by them as well in the case where we elect to see one outside of the government run OFII. I am hoping to get feedback on how feasible is this, anyone tried it, copay, was an acceptable and standard certificate issued by the doctor ?

Are the certified doctors listed in the lists below same as the local OFIIs work with? Thanks! 








Listes de médecins agréés en Île-de-France


Identifier un médecin agréé, généraliste ou spécialiste, dans un département francilien. Devenir médecin agréé.




www.iledefrance.ars.sante.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you read the page you've cited, you'll see that the lists of médecins agréés are specific to certain requirements:


> Un certificat délivré par un médecin agréé est nécessaire dans les cas suivants
> 
> admission aux emplois publics, entrée en formation paramédicale (liste des fonctionnaires)
> recrutement et suivi des travailleurs handicapés
> ...


And, as it says at the end, each category has its own list of doctors who can produce the necessary certificates. 
Then comes the Nota bene bit:
_



Nota bene

Click to expand...

_


> : pour les étrangers malades, la procédure a changé. Pour en savoir plus, consulter le site de *l’Office Français de l’Immigration et de l’Intégration*.


You need to consult the OFII site to see their list of qualified doctors.


----------

